# I lost my best friend



## HLarsen (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and I joined to find some peace and comfort with other GSD and their owners to see pictures and share stories.

I lost my best friend, companion, helper, heart, and what I called him.... My son. His name was Titan and he was 11 years young. We have had him since he was 2 months old and he was the joy in my life up until his last moments here at home. He still is my joy but,I have pain hindering it right now due to his loss. 

He loved his family more than anything. He was wonderful around my niece and nephew ( niece is now 10, nephew is 5) since they were babies. He knew when we were sad and brought this biggest smiles to my face. He LOVED to play in the water. It was virtually impossible to wash your car because he was biting at the water coming out of the hose  he loved his naps, sitting in front of the fire place, and his "cookies." He brought so much joy to my heart and was a member of our family.

I lost my best friend this last Saturday February, 23rd 2013. He had degenerative myelopathy for the last year and a half and we administered the appropriate treatment everyday. We were told by our vet we were doing everything right considering there is no cure for the disease. He got an orthopedic bed, was on nutritional supplements, real chicken mixed with his food, massages, and necessary medications. 

He passed away here at home and I find some peace in that. I was worried we were going to have to take him to a vet and have him put down. He hated the vet so this was agony for me preparing myself for "the day." So thankful God took him when it was his time to go, peacefully, here at home with the people he loved most.

I share your pain for others who have lost their Shepherds. They are only here for too short of a time to fill our lives with love and happiness. I hope to find some comfort in joining this forum.

Thank you for letting me share my story


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss Do you have any pictures of him that you can put on here? You might surprise yourself and one day you might be able to welcome another GSD into your heart and home. May Titan :halogsd: rest in peace.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Titan. We never have enough time with the ones we love. I hope that one day you can welcome into your heart another bundle of fur to make you smile and remember all the joy you spent with Titan.
Rest in Peace sweet Titan.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

This is very sad to hear. Sorry for your loss. 

RIP Titan


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

HLarson, so sorry for your loss. Titan sounded awesome (like all GSD's haha) Hang in there and know you'll see him again in time


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss, :rip: Titan


----------



## HLarsen (Feb 25, 2013)

*Some pictures of Titan*

Chewing his bone


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What a heartfelt tribute to your boy. RIP, Titan. May you run free from pain now.


----------



## HLarsen (Feb 25, 2013)

*My Son*

Watching the Seahawks with us


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Very Sorry for your loss of Titan....

I lost my last German Shepherd "Genesis" to DM at 11 years and 7 months. He was diagnosed at 10. I gave him the meds like Amicar. Got him a dog wheel chair etc etc......Take comfort that he passed peacefully at home.....I had to go through the horror of taking Genesis and letting the vet do it. I still regret to this day the way it happened. Genesis did something to himself (don't want to mention what). Vet told me the cost to fix the damage. I said no problem with the cost. But he said recovery would take time. You did everything you could for him. More then 99.9% would. I recommend putting him to sleep (or whatever he said). Besides what Genesis did to himself because of DM. The part I regret because I had control is he Hated going to the vet with a passion. If I was thinking clearly I would have taken him home. Then have the vet give me enough tranquilizers to knock him out. Then take him back to the vet. That way he wouldn't know what's coming. Or have another vet come to my house to do it there. He had to wait by himself in another room it seemed like forever while I pre paid the bill so I wouldn't have to do it after he passed. Then I laid down on a blanket holding him. They have to sense something real bad is about to happen...DM is a horrid disease. I will never get it out of my memory what it quickly does to a dog. I had him cremated and have Genesis ashes and some puppy teeth with his pic and collar on my bedroom bureau. When I go I want Genesis ashes and my current, future GSD's ashes put in my casket....My apology for rambling when it's your loss. But over ten years still doesn't stop the memory of what DM does. Again so sorry for your loss of Titan....


----------



## HLarsen (Feb 25, 2013)

Your post had me crying. I am so sorry for the experience you had to go through at the vet. Putting Titan down was something we have been talking about for a while now but could never bring ourselves to actually do it. I even talked about cooking him a big steak the night before and having someone come to the house to put him to sleep. But, like you mentioned, he would have known something was up. I find comfort from others like you sharing their stories. I know I'm not alone in this, however I feel like nothing in the world will make me happy other than bringing him back. He is also getting cremated and we are just waiting for his ashes. I hope that will make me feel a little better knowing he is home


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

HLarsen said:


> Watching the Seahawks with us


He looks like a wise soul.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

HLarsen said:


> He is also getting cremated and we are just waiting for his ashes. I hope that will make me feel a little better knowing he is home


I think this helps quite a bit. I have my lab's ashes on a shelf in my room...I even tell my dogs to be careful so they don't knock Boo down


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he's out of pain and waiting for you. You'll be together again someday . RIP Titan


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Do sorry for your loss. Titan is a handsome fellow and knew he was loved. May you find peace in the coming days.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

r.i.p. Titan


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss of Titan. Sounds like he was very loved and passed it on. We had Cody cremated and as it is wet and cold tonite I'm glad he is laying on his blanket in my room safe and home.


----------



## gsdw/me (May 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I hope you can find peace soon.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Titan  There just isn't enough time on this planet with them for sure. I am sure Taz and Ginger will welcome him with open paws at the bridge.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious Titan, may he run free at the bridge until you meet again there someday. :rip:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I am on my 6th and 7th german shepherd. They are wonderful dogs. Yours was a good looking fellow. It never gets any easier does it? And yet I go out and get another one. I'm in love with this breed. I feel your pain and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hugs:


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss...Only time can heal the wound..you were a wonderful parent...blessings..jan


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is never easy to say goodbye. They become a part of us and our families. One day another GSD will cross your path and it will be the one for you. I hope the Rainbow Bridge helps :hugs:

The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

HLarsen said:


> Your post had me crying. I am so sorry for the experience you had to go through at the vet. Putting Titan down was something we have been talking about for a while now but could never bring ourselves to actually do it. I even talked about cooking him a big steak the night before and having someone come to the house to put him to sleep. But, like you mentioned, he would have known something was up. I find comfort from others like you sharing their stories. I know I'm not alone in this, however I feel like nothing in the world will make me happy other than bringing him back. He is also getting cremated and we are just waiting for his ashes. I hope that will make me feel a little better knowing he is home



It will make you feel better. Especially as the days go by. Getting/bringing back the remains is kind of tough. You just want them so you can go. You will also want to actually look at the remains in the urn or ceder box etc. (everyone I know that has them does). You might even want to take a couple and spread/bury them in the backyard or someplace he liked to go. It's really hard now but in a couple weeks, months, years you will get more and more comfort knowing he passed peacefully at home with you.....Everyone's time frame is different. But eventually you will want to get another GSD. It's never in place of but it's in addition to......


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. They are never with us fior long enough.
Sheilah


----------



## HLarsen (Feb 25, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your kind words. Still grieving heavily over my baby boy, Titan. I used to call him "Mr. Magoo", he had so many nicknames . It does help me to hear all your stories you have shared and kind words especially coming from people who share the same love for the breed as I do. Also, those that understand that he wasn't "just a dog." Thank you, thank you, thank you. I will share some pictures of my boy later on today. 

Thank you again.


----------



## HLarsen (Feb 25, 2013)

*Titan soaking up some sun*

Laying in the sun was one of his favorite things to do. :halogsd:


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

You are not alone. I miss my girls too. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/182395-riga-gone-those-who-remember-us.html

Write down your memories---and collect up all your pictures.

I have several songs that I sing to myself and that helps me----I've rewritten the words in some cases so that they fit better.

Here's one I like, maybe it will help you too.


----------



## xShadowx (Mar 6, 2013)

I joined the forum for some peace of mind as well and the community has really helped me. The only thing i can say is that it is okay to cry and talk about it with others as the more you talk about the more it gets out of your system and the more you realize that this period is over.... Hopefully you are over it now..

I lost my dog 3 days ago and i cried for two days but because i did that it has helped me get over him.. There are still moments like when someone rings the bell that i expect him to get up and bark once or when I come back home from school i expect him to be standing at the door ready to greet me ... But time will eventually heal all the wounds..

I am planning to build an excellent garden where he is buried and since i am 16 , it isn't something that i do as a favorite past time  but i will beautify the spot where he is buried at in my backyard to commemorate his loss ..

Hope this helps ,

P.S some picture of my dog in the loving memory section of the forum if you want to glance through them..Cheers! and take care


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:rip: I'm so sorry for your loss of Titan, may he rest in peace.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope that you find some comfort here.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for the loss of Titan. It nevers gets easier but it is clear that he was loved until the last.


----------

